# Triton T90i



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a Triton T90i shower which is not heating the water very well. I started about a week ago. It triped the electricty(I think it was the shower), anyway that day when i used the shower, and everyday since I have to put it on full heat to get a luke warm shower.

Don't know if parts can be replaced on this type of thing or if its a throw away item.

Thanks


----------



## jfk2611 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mack, 
did you find a solution. I have a similar problem. Shower trips out on max power and hardly warm enough to use on low setting.


----------

